# netcat with Unix sockets support

## bhuisgen

Hi,

I need a netcat version with UNIX sockets support (option -U) to work with libvirt / virt-manager. The version available in portage doesn't support it. A netcat OpenBSD version exists and works well on Debian (package netcat-openbsd). I think I must compile the sources of this package...

Thanks for any other idea.

----------

## Wormo

How about trying socat? socat has different command line syntax than netcat  but includes UNIX socket support as well as a bunch of other nice features.

----------

## bhuisgen

I can't use socat, libvirt make the ssh connection and do the command : nc - U.

I've compiled the source from debian's netcat-openbsd package to replace the default nc binary.

----------

